

Flot: client-side plotting library for jQuery - gensym
http://code.google.com/p/flot/

======
npk
I just started using flot. It's great. One major advantage is its
interactivity. It allows users to select regions.

Fully recommended.

------
thomasswift
Flot is Hott

------
ashu
cute!

